# Fantabulous Maryland Competition 2015 - June 20th, 2015



## Skullush (May 23, 2015)

WCA Page
Competition Website

*Date:*
June 20, 2015

*Location:*
Zion United Methodist Church of Shipley
2714-16 Old Washington Road
Westminster, MD 21157

*Events:*
FMC - Mean of 3
Pyraminx - 2 rounds
Megaminx - 2 rounds
Rubik's Clock - 2 rounds
Square-1 - 2 rounds
Skewb - 2 rounds
4x4 Blindfolded - Best of 3
5x5 Blindfolded - Best of 2
3x3 Multi Blind - Best of 1

*Possible Events (in order of priority):*
3rd rounds of Square-1, Clock, Pyraminx, Megaminx, and Skewb
6x6 Speedsolve
3x3 with feet

*There is a competitor limit of 50, due to the small size of the venue.*


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 24, 2015)




----------



## AlexMaass (May 24, 2015)

I'll be going. :3


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 14, 2015)

Registration ends Monday! Tommy might not be as nice as I am with registration D:


----------



## brandbest1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Registration closes today and only 23 people registered. Lawl.

Other than that, gotta start to cram some FMC skills into this competition (sub-35 on FMC single would be awesome)


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 15, 2015)

brandbest1 said:


> Registration closes today and only 23 people registered. Lawl.
> 
> Other than that, gotta start to cram some FMC skills into this competition (sub-35 on FMC single would be awesome)



omg finally you have a comp!!!


----------



## brandbest1 (Jun 16, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> omg finally you have a comp!!!



Yay, first comp since Nats


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 16, 2015)

I want to go SO badly, but I can't.  All of the events are so promising for my sum of ranks, haha.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm going, and I'll be bringing some puzzles I'm trying to sell. If anyone's interested in any of these, let me know.

Calvin's Square-1 ($10, ~30 solves)
Shengshou 5x5 ($5, ~100 solves)
LanLan 2x2 ($2, idk)
Dayan Megaminx (stickerless, ridges) ($12, ~50 solves)
Moyu Aolong v1 ($10, ~5000 solves)
Moyu Aosu ($15, ~2000 solves)
Yuxin 4x4 ($5, ~1500 solves) (one orange centerpiece broke and has been superglued back together, but is still speedsolve-able)
Rubik's promotional Jets cube (as in the NFL team, I have no idea where I even got this from. You can have it for free)

All puzzles are black plastic with stock stickers, except the stickerless minx, and the square-1, which has Moyu shades. Aosu and square-1 have Cubicle logos.


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 16, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> I'm going, and I'll be bringing some puzzles I'm trying to sell. If anyone's interested in any of these, let me know.
> 
> Calvin's Square-1 ($10, ~30 solves)
> Shengshou 5x5 ($5, ~100 solves)
> ...



Whoa, an AoLong V1 for $10? Now I really wish I was going haha.


----------



## Joey VOV (Jun 16, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> I'm going, and I'll be bringing some puzzles I'm trying to sell. If anyone's interested in any of these, let me know.
> 
> Calvin's Square-1 ($10, ~30 solves)
> Shengshou 5x5 ($5, ~100 solves)
> ...



Keep me in mind for the square-1 and Aolong. Maybe the shengshou 5x5 as well.


----------



## uvafan (Jun 16, 2015)

almost forgot to register haha


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 16, 2015)

uvafan said:


> almost forgot to register haha



Just in time


----------



## qqwref (Jun 16, 2015)

I've been practicing Pyraminx a lot and I still suck  It's my worst side event... but I should probably focus on clock and FMC instead.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jun 16, 2015)

Haha idk why I signed up for clock...

This comp is really just to (attempt to) improve my sum of ranks lmao


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 17, 2015)

I'll be selling or trading a bunch of puzzles at FMC:

Black Shengshou megaminx (stock stickers, 50 solves)
Primary Weilong (stock stickers, 150 solves?)
Primary Dianma (stock stickers, 50 solves, sanded down sharp edges)
Black Fangshi Shuangren with Primary inside (Cubicle full-brights, 50+ solves)
White Moyu Lingpo (Cubicle full-brights with black instead of white, 300+ solves)
Black Shengshou 4x4 v5 (slightly florian modded, Cubicle full-brights, 150-200 solves)

Possibly a white Gans 357 with Cubicle full-brights (black instead of white), the v2 core, and the superglue mod (to keep the pieces from falling apart, not sure how effective it was), 5000+ solves.

Might be willing to sell or trade an Aolong v1, Aochuang, or Mini Aosu, PM for details.

Also, willing to sell or trade a Calvin's Square-1, black with cubicle full-brights and about 150 solves (plus whatever I do between now and then) assuming I can get a decent white square-1 before then.

Will throw in a free Lan Lan Skewb in the right trade.


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 18, 2015)

Any chance someone could give me a ride from Silver Spring?


----------



## Skullush (Jun 19, 2015)

Fantabulous Maryland Competition 2015 Pick 'Em:
http://goo.gl/forms/E7ki37Ggd4
Psych Sheet:
http://www.cubingusa.com/fantabulousMDcompetition2015/psych.php?e=fmc


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 20, 2015)

Unfortunately my car is out of commission unexpectedly, so I won't make it to the competition. Sorry, Joey VOV, you won't get that Aolong


----------



## Skullush (Jun 22, 2015)

I made kinchranks for this competition because why not
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/18lIhrEUsLLFgC4AwzZ8XjqttGrT8QH74RGR_GsKRPHk/edit?usp=sharing


----------

